# Smoked corn nuts?



## vivid (Jul 6, 2016)

Hey folks,

Has anyone here ever tried smoking corn nuts?  Did a quick search and I can't seem to find anything.  I don't think i'd do much in the way of giving it extra flavors like BBQ or buffalo sauce, etc.  I think just a nice simple cold smoke with hickory or pecan would add a really interesting flavor to them.


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 10, 2016)

V, It sounds interesting, tell us how they turn out .


----------



## mosparky (Jul 10, 2016)

I love corn nuts but my teeth will not take the abuse anymore. The she beast brought home some smoked peanuts and she learned quick, don't expect any partial containers if I'm around, Once I start, I can't stop.

 I can only imagine what the corn nuts would be like. Dang that might be worth another broken tooth.

 Let us know, please.


----------



## sigmo (Oct 18, 2016)

I love corn nuts.

Smoked, they'd be even more irresistible! 

After I broke a tooth with a filling by eating corn nuts, my dentist said that dentists love corn nuts, and ice chewing.  :)

What has really kept me away from them lately, though, has been going low-carb.  But man...  I do love 'em!  And I'd smoke a batch, for sure.  That sounds fantastic! 

Tabbed in.


----------



## vivid (Nov 7, 2016)

So I know I posted this a while ago but I've just now gotten around to actually trying it out.

I cold smoked these corn nuts with my AMNPS since I didn't want to hot smoke them.  They're already hard enough, didn't want them to be burnt to a crisp.

I tossed a couple handfuls into my BBQ wok with some cheesecloth in it to make sure they didn't fall through the holes and let it smoke for about 2-3 hours, occasionally stirring them around by hand.

Overall?  Not too bad.  I didn't add anything to the corn nuts, just smoke so no additional ingredients were used.  As for smoked snacks, I think I still prefer cashews but these will get eaten, rest assured.  If you already like corn nuts I'd suggest giving this a try!  













20161106_112316.jpg



__ vivid
__ Nov 7, 2016


----------



## sigmo (Nov 12, 2016)

Thank you for trying this and posting the results.  I do think it sounds like it would be good.  Just some smokiness to go with the already great taste of the corn nuts.

I have not tried cashews yet, but I was just going to fire up the smoker tonight and do a double batch of pecans.  My wife and I LOVE the way pecans come out.

I have some cashews, so I just might try some of them tonight, too!


----------

